
Nintendo server attacked by hacking group Lulz Security - draegtun
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-13663814
======
ch0wn
Yesterday's discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2622731>

------
mrvc
What's the strategy here for Lulz Security? At first, it seemed like revenge
for Geohot, but have they now moved to just targetting everyone?

Should normal site owners be afraid?

~~~
mestudent
Normal site owners should always be afraid, there are far too many automated
scanners not to be looking at your logs.

As for the nintendo hack it was stated as a warmup and what was posted was the
apache conf, it was not lulzsec main target (at least it wasn't stated as one)
nor was it necessary for all these news articles to come out about it. In fact
I wouldn't be surprised if all these news articles prodded the right nerve for
someone to hack nintendo to expose user data just because so many news stories
came out that nintendo user data wasn't compromised.

